# Can't seem to keep reading Nemesis...(spoilers)



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Been reading through the Heresy books again as i haven't done so in a while. Easily breezed though the first five books, still enjoying them despite it being maybe the fourth or more read through. Skipped a few of the other books like the Dark Angels books and A Thousand Sons as i read them quite recently, skipped Battle for the Abyss as i simply don't like it. But now i've got to Nemesis, haven't read it again since the first time round, whilst remembering it as not one of the stongest books, i still remember enjoying it to a degree.

But wow, this time round i am struggling massively to keep reading it, from the very first chapter involving anything to do with the events concerning Sabrat i decided to skip them. The assassins whilst not the best are still far more interesting to read about than the other story. Maybe i didn't notice the first time as it was surely leading to something, but now that i know the entire point of the sentine story is just for Spear to get onto another ship(and abit about Sabrat wrestling control within Spear), I just am not even slightly interested in it. And now i'm even struggling to read about the assassins and the events on Terra. 

All in all i've come to realise just how bad a book it is (imo). Again whilst i knew it wasn't the best first time round, i certainly don't remember it being this bad. The only thing that even remotely piqued my interest was the mention of Kells hushed assassination of an Astartes captain, made me wonder again if they will ever mention it again, be it subtly or outright show it, refer to it.

Have pretty much given up now though only about half way through, and have started The First Heretic again for the first time, Whilst i still don't consider it in my favourites, ADB's excellent writing is still enough to keep me reading all of it and not skipping huge chunks.

Rant over i guess, anyone else had the same problem with either Nemesis or the other books.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I found it fairly dull the first time around. Still havn't read it a second time, and don't intend to any time soon.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's what I'll say about this:

I can understand your reluctance. The bottom line is that a very healthy chunk (say, 30% or so) of the novel is aimed at setting up a surprise--who Spear really is. Once you've gone through that once, it's like watching "The Sixth Sense" a second time--except there aren't any of those little nuances (that I remember) in the vein of, "A-ha! Now I see how this was kind of a hint here!"

So while the Assassins are fun (IMHO), the debates in Terra can only offer so much enjoyment and Spear's side, as stated above, also only goes so far the second time around.

Some books are set up that way; others aren't. I don't think that's a determining factor as to whether a book (or movie, whatever) is bad. Repeatability and quality are two different things, IMHO. Books don't necessarily have to be strong in the former to possess the latter--especially if they are part of a greater whole/intended to be part of a series rather than a standalone novel.

Just my two cents' worth. 

Cheers,
P.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, I actually thought it was the worst book of the series so far. I'm not a big fan it. So I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Here's what I'll say about this:
> 
> I can understand your reluctance. The bottom line is that a very healthy chunk (say, 30% or so) of the novel is aimed at setting up a surprise--who Spear really is. Once you've gone through that once, it's like watching "The Sixth Sense" a second time--except there aren't any of those little nuances (that I remember) in the vein of, "A-ha! Now I see how this was kind of a hint here!"
> 
> ...


 
I see where you're coming from, but i think Legion is much the same, in that once you've read it, alot of the mystery is over, but i can keep reading Legion again and again, the second time being just as good as the first time, much like your example of the sixth sense, like trying to figure out at whos pretending to be Alpharius at different times or if it actually is him. Things like Adeptus Astartes although small also don't help, but that really is just nit picking


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

i personally enjoyed nemesis and have read it 3 times, it makes a change to get away from astartes etc for me i wouldnt say the worst heresy novel as thats far to harsh a word to use, but my least favourite was legion i just found that very tedious and boring


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol, my experience was different. Enjoyed Nemesis, hated the Blood Angels series.

I found the detective arc of the story quite jarring at first as well, and I kept asking myself what it had to do with anything.

I'm glad I persevered because because as the details were revealed it got creepier and creepier before culminating in a massive punch to the head and a chaotic free for all from then on!


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I think _Nemesis_ is one of the most underrated novels of the series. There were plenty of twists that I didn't see coming and it gave us a huge insight into the kind of secret war that was being fought in the shadows behind the backs of the "oblivious" commanders and the mind games being fought by the belligerents.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

One of best in this series, seems like a thriller sometimes. Reminds me of Legion perhaps and kept wondering about what/who this Spear is as was reading this book.

Some assassins are little irritating but nevertheless it was good book. Was great to see Imperium during this time from normal person view and how they will be affected. Events at Terra too were quite interesting. Loved ending though when Horus is taunting this ship.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I can feel your pain Angel of Blood. For me Nemesis is second worst in the series after BftA. Numerous background mistakes, assassins acting everything but professional, boring story about detectives etc.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> I think _Nemesis_ is one of the most underrated novels of the series. There were plenty of twists that I didn't see coming and it gave us a huge insight into the kind of secret war that was being fought in the shadows behind the backs of the "oblivious" commanders and the mind games being fought by the belligerents.


Well... it was a _New York Times Best Seller_, despite the fact it contributed barley any real facts to the broad scope of the Heresy.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

it's a pretty timid book, not many changes of pace, its comfortable rather than exciting.
i had no problem putting it down and buggering off for a couple of hours unlike others where i tore through them easily.

Same reason i cant personally get through mechanicum, meant to try again as appraently the end is top.

Havent started prospero burns either. My friend read it for me as i heard so many bad things and hardly got a glowing review, so I'm not keen to tarnish my high opinion of abnett.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> I think _Nemesis_ is one of the most underrated novels of the series. There were plenty of twists that I didn't see coming and it gave us a huge insight into the kind of secret war that was being fought in the shadows behind the backs of the "oblivious" commanders and the mind games being fought by the belligerents.


This.

Though I also agree with the op's point. Nemesis is the one HH book I haven't re-read, because the plot is quite strongly a 'one-time deal'. However, I recall the fight scenes in it being nothing short of superb in places and the end section (not the bits on Terra, which were all kinda dire) being extremely gripping.
I think a lot of the grief the book gets comes from 
a) the simple fluff errors
b) the challenging concept of the Black Pariah; 'challenging' because it is new fluff presented as an exception to a rule created by old fluff which is _exactly_ the kind of thing some fluffheads freak the f*ck out about.
c) the 'disposability' of the plot (oh some secret guys did a secret thing) 

I think if you can't get past those points, you're not going to enjoy the book, even though the book is actually quite a taut, decently-written horror/thriller with pretty good atmosphere and action setpieces (of course, such a book may just not be one's thing, which is fine). 

I liked it. Certainly not in the worst of the Heresy novels for me, though it being the only non re-read is somewhat telling.
---
Also, deathbringer, you gotta think about reading Prospero Burns man. It's really not for some people, but it's one of those things where if you like it, you're gonna really, really like it.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Well... it was a _New York Times Best Seller_, despite the fact it contributed barley any real facts to the broad scope of the Heresy.


Yeah it's not that I think it's grade A material or anything it's just that I can't really call it bad because it may not be as fast paced or action packed as other books. I thought the charachters were interesting, the plot was sensible enough, what action there was was satisfactory and as I've said before the twists were well constructed.

As far as real facts I thought the book really hammered home the extent to which Chaos/Erebus were really pulling the strings and Horus was less aware of what was really going on than we were led to believe. In addition this paralleled nicely with the revelation that the emperor was acting similarly by manipulating his subjects in the officio assassinorum as well as his son. 

Not to mention all the other little titbits offered by the novel like genetically engineered nulls, cameo's by the emperor and Dorn, Valdor getting involved, assassins (aswell as the two previously un mentioned assassin "clades" venenum and vanus) appearances from the Sigilite and exploration of the Nikea ruling.

Not the best book but it wasn't bad. If I was re-reading _Nemesis_ I too would probably skip parts of the Sabrat plot but then again if I was re-reading _Prospero Burns_ I would probably skip much if not all of Hawsers flashbacks and visions (I'm not picking on PB it's just an example by the way). It's called the benefit of hindsight. With hindsight I would rate _Nemesis_ no worse than _The Flight of the Eisenstein, Mechanicum_ or _Prospero Burns_ but that's just me.


----------

